# trying to build a small comp



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

trying to build a very small desktop computer possible

of course quiet as well ... i hope im not asking too much ahah

hmm some requirements are

pentium 4 processor .. 2.4ghz or higher

1 gig ram .

geforce fx 5200 or higher

two hard drives if possible ... 

or at least a 200 gig hd 

can someone help me look for a small case that i can put these into?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Are you looking for something like this

http://froogle.google.com/froogle_c...G=Search+Froogle&lmode=&addr=&scoring=p&hl=en


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

in a sense 

but a some what smaller ~ 

somethign where i can fit on top of my desk .. without having a huge tower getting in the way ~ 

of course something as small as a laptop would be nice 

haha but i'll be realistic .. something a little smaller but yes thats the kind of case im looking for

do these cases hold all the ... hmm .. video card mother board and hd 
etcetc .. that a regular atx mid case would hold? or do we need to get special mobo and stuff?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

actually . now that i look at the dimensions

its not so bad sorry guys

anyways ... do you recommend it? .. 

can i move my old comp into this case?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

You will have to buy a micro ATX mobo for this case.

But if you want some thing for on top of your desk check this one out.

http://www.xoxide.com/aeluca.html


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

as long as i buy the mobo .. if they all are compatible .. i can just move my computer into the new case correct?


that case is actullay really cool i wouldnt mind having it 

haha i'll look into it


----------



## sonicolin (Nov 24, 2005)

theres a place down near fareham that sells good pcs and small ones 
its called novatech


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hahah .. where exactly do you live?

i live in socal ~ ..


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i no i hate them, but check dell. they hav these really thin.
http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsdt_200?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

forcifer said:


> i no i hate them, but check dell. they hav these really thin.
> http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsdt_200?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


You said the "D" word...

Also I'm thinking maybe you want to take this PC to a lan party? May want to put a handle on it. :sayyes:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

looking for somthing like this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129161


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

forcifer said:


> looking for somthing like this?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129161


I like that case. However, before buying I would ensure it takes a standard power supply seeing how it is only 220W. :4-dontkno That would definately need upgrading, unless you are sticking with a 1.2Ghz P3 with 512MB PC133 and a Geforce2 video card (been there, done that).


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817181110

that is a little mor. most u can find is 450, but itr doesnt look good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104124


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh, also I have the FX 5200. It doesn't perform that well. You may want to just go with the 5900, performs way better and only costs a little more, Walmart has them for about $120-140. The 5200 retails for about $100. Prices may be cheaper depending on where you buy it. Oh, and make sure you get the "OC" version of the 5900, which means "overclocked".


----------

